# Tis the season for pumpkin spice. NY style cheesecake.



## mike w (Sep 9, 2016)

My wife volunteered to host a double baby shower for her coworkers and I got roped into doing the cooking. 
I made a pumpkin spice cheesecake for the dessert. I used an emeril recipe that I've modified which is below. I had to make it gluten free since my wife is allergic. 













IMG_20160908_122108.jpg



__ mike w
__ Sep 9, 2016






I'm gonna top it with a Jameson flavored whipped cream. Preggos will get just whipped cream.













IMG_20160908_101708.jpg



__ mike w
__ Sep 9, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2016)

Man I love cheesecake.
It doesn't matter how it's flavored.
I can eat the whole thing!

Which is why we very seldom make it!

Al


----------



## mike w (Sep 9, 2016)

I doubt I'll get any haha. Thats why I'm making some other treats for me. ABTs, scarbellys nuts, and pulled pork for the main dish. 

If I have enough time I'll stuff some chicken sausage for brats, but I don't think I will. Have I mentioned I love this forum for all the great recipes :)


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 10, 2016)

Sounds really good, I love the pumpkin spice!


----------



## mike w (Sep 12, 2016)

Well I got alot of compliments on the cake and whipped cream. 
1 tsp of this and 2 tsps of sugar to a pint of heavy whipping cream. 













IMG_20160912_071638.jpg



__ mike w
__ Sep 12, 2016


----------

